
Pokedex - atishay96
https://github.com/Atishay96/pokedex
======
arayh
I was wondering why there were three copies of Mewtwo in the database until I
realized they were references to Mega Mewtwo X and Mega Mewtwo Y. Since the
names and images were the same, it was actually quite hard to tell them apart,
until I looked at the details carefully.

